# Wilcox hatch software



## Nmfiredawg (Sep 13, 2014)

Ok here my dilemma. I am new to this and sending out my stuff to digitize but looking at software to get to know and not to expensive. I have seen numerous posts about Wilcom being the best out there. They have the new software hatch that can get for what I can get pe design for too. This is still at home hobby but might move on in the future. I have a brother pr655 and have a local dealer. If I buy the pe design that he states is great for what I have and works great with the pr655. Also through them can get the training on it.

I can't afford wilcom e3 so what do you think? I know one on YouTube was all into Embird, but now has hatch and doing videos on and says it is a good product. I understand it doesn't do everything e3 does.

So since I will probably only run brother for know with my pr655 and Quattro 2 what do you guys think?

Thanks


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would wait until you are more familiar with the process of embroidery so you'll be able to make a more informed decision and in the meantime there will be more feedback about Hatch. I'm not familiar with Hatch but I know a lot of people like Embird. On the Hatch site it says Hatch is designed for craft and hobby users. I would ask Wilcom what that means. I would want to know how that program compares with their cheapest professional software and Embird feature by feature. I would also want to check the sewout quality. BTW there is a free 30 day trial on the Hatch site and Embird also has a free demo.


----------



## Nmfiredawg (Sep 13, 2014)

I did download the 30 day. Did one design and sewed out well. Didn't do fonts on it just used brothers. Sewed out nicer then then one done on kids uniform. They are having mother day sale nil Sunday


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Can you see how Embird does with the same design? I would check out the fonts. Try different font sizes (sizes you'll use) in thread colors that contrast strongly with the fabric color (white thread on black fabric) with different fabrics types. Make sure you try small text.


----------



## Fltees (Aug 17, 2013)

I had Wilcom's Deco Studio and wanted to upgrade as I have gotten more into digitizing. While I was waiting for it to arrive, I downloaded Hatch. I was pleasantly surprised at the features offered by Hatch for a "hobby/craft" software. So you can imagine my excitement as my thinking was....wow, if you can do this much with their "hobby/craft" software, I can only imagine what I will be able to do with e3. Wow, was I sadly disappointed. When I contacted Wilcom, I got the major run around. I was told by CS at Wilcom that Hatch was put out by another division and they hadn't gotten their copy yet, so they couldn't compare. After a few weeks, several messages and several emails....I called again and asked about specific features. Yes e3 can do that, but it is an add on module for xx$ (note, it is VERY difficult to get pricing on Wilcom). They never could come up with a definitive answer as to why Hatch was different than e3. Their only response was "you can do so much more with e3 because Hatch was designed for hobbyists".


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Based on that I'm wondering if Hatch is actually a better product but priced to work for a hobbyist's budget. Software that's marketed to businesses can be priced more.


----------



## Fltees (Aug 17, 2013)

Another odd thing that I discovered while using Hatch....I created several designs during my trial of Hatch, but they are not compatible with e3. It always gave me an error message stating the Hatch design was created with a newer version than e3. This particular issue Wilcom skirted around when I questioned them.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

So if you created a design in Hatch and later "upgraded" to e3 you wouldn't be able to edit your existing design with e3 unless its been upgraded? Or, possibly the two systems will never work together.


----------



## Nmfiredawg (Sep 13, 2014)

Tried to use again today but couldn't authenticate to server. Want to play with it mor before losing the rebate offer that ends tomorrow. For the price it will be the same as why brother dealer can get me pe design for. Need to see if it opens the emb that I got digitized.


----------



## Martony (Sep 8, 2014)

Do you need Wilcom ?
Send me a private message pls i will help you


----------



## establishedPP (Jul 4, 2016)

I've been using Hatch for about 4 months now, the same amount of time i've been embroidering. There's not really a manual or guide so I've been learning as I go. I have never done embroidery and have no experience with other programs. 

Hatch has been great so far. I've used it pretty much everyday and I am still learning all the capabilities. I'm pretty computer savvy and have extensive experience in adobe suite, so creating images in illustrator and digitizing in Hatch helps a lot.

I haven't purchased the program. Just download it and make a new account every 30 days for continual use.


----------

